# Important question



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear of your journey. Your question should be presented to the JATC. If possible, a letter of reference from either your previous employer or some of the journeyperson under whom you trained, may be of benefit. Good luck in your future endeavours.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

A partner can make or break you and love is never logical. Most of us have been through bad relationships and should understand what you went through. I would present a letter to JATC similar to what you posted here. If they have a heart they should be understanding and give you a second chance. Good luck....


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I hope you learned your lesson. I have been where you are myself and know what it feels like. But you must move on. That starts with you going to the LU and sitting down with the coordinator or whomever oversees your program.
Hopefully they allow this one to slide. But you have to make darn sure this does not happen again. Learn from your mistake and take a different path going forward.
Good luck.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Go to the Jatc and convince them to give you another chance. You have stated all of the right things and your knowledgeably of the issues. Hat in hand you have a shot. Be as honest as you were in your text. Begging is on the table. Humble yourself and learn from the opportunity.

I tried the married thing 3 times, now it is cheaper to rent. I dearly loved my career in the trade. Learning something new every day. Then there were the industry changes that forced a new understanding. 

GO FOR IT


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn. So multiple lateness and absenteeism is cause for dismissal, how much are we talking about? Aside from that, how is your performance on the job, and what is your status in school? If those 2 are fine, then I'd sit with the apprentice director and lay it all out.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

See if the have an assault counselor, talk to them and see if they can help convince the council to reconsider. 
Like Dewallwr said, "hat in hand" lay it all out.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Mt2txsparkapp said:


> All input appreciated, and insults are welcomed because I was incredibly dumb.
> Thank you


Make it a lifelong lesson, never to think with the wrong head. You'll thank yourself many times over later.
Most here, that are experienced and honest can attest to the same thing. Tell the truth and get it behind you, everyone learns that lesson sooner or later, and sooner is better than later.


----------



## sparky1426 (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a heartbreaker to read. Best advice would be to explain things to the apprentice committee as you did here. If you were doing a good job on the job, attendance was good and you did well in your schooling, it would be a shame to lose you. We all make mistakes, and somebody on that committee has been there. My local would likely give you another shot provided those other conditions are met. Best wishes sir, learn and rebuild your dream


----------



## Mt2txsparkapp (Mar 17, 2021)

Wow everyone. I appreciate the real feel of brotherhood. I sat down with the director and had a discussion. I said the most important part I! (Me) allowed outside influences to affect my love of the trade. He said "you know... that's the attitude you need with the committee.

I talked to my PM and he said "you do amazing work, you learn everything so quickly, and you'll be great at this. You just need to be here. It's a job that the GC is hounding us, so you're the sacrificial lamb. We would rehire you in a heartbeat. 

Sadly I'm a first year, so zero tolerance. Which I knew and respect. Application day was today. I went to get the money order, and I froze. Realized that maybe I need to move. Switch locals. Start new. Again, thank you so much everyone.


----------



## sparky1426 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mt2txsparkapp said:


> Wow everyone. I appreciate the real feel of brotherhood. I sat down with the director and had a discussion. I said the most important part I! (Me) allowed outside influences to affect my love of the trade. He said "you know... that's the attitude you need with the committee.
> 
> I talked to my PM and he said "you do amazing work, you learn everything so quickly, and you'll be great at this. You just need to be here. It's a job that the GC is hounding us, so you're the sacrificial lamb. We would rehire you in a heartbeat.
> 
> Sadly I'm a first year, so zero tolerance. Which I knew and respect. Application day was today. I went to get the money order, and I froze. Realized that maybe I need to move. Switch locals. Start new. Again, thank you so much everyone.


Zero tolerance is ridiculous. If you were doing well in the field, and attendance was their hang up, I guess I get that. Only to the point of sending you to committee review. That's your wakeup call, not a termination from the JATC.
We've all made mistakes. To de-register you over something like this is a bit much. If this is your only infraction, and your performance on the job and in class has otherwise been solid, I can't agree with that decision. 
Your business manager should work closely with your training director, have you spoken with him? Are you a member and indentured apprentice?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You have received a lot of good advice above, you have nothing to lose going and asking that they reconsider. 

Side note: I don't know how wise this experience has left you, how slow a learner you are, but I'd advise breaking it off clean and hard. There's an excellent chance she's not done messing with you, that's how these types of people operate. She might come back wanting to get back together and using some fairly powerful methods of persuasion, which don't be fooled, is not because she is sorry, it's just to tangle you up in the same bullshit. Please write this on white tape, stick it to the back of your phone, both sides of the sun visor in your car, the microwave and refrigerator, hell inside your safety glasses. 

*DO NOT FALL FOR IT!
DON'T BE A DUMBASS!
Big head > little head*​


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Mt2txsparkapp said:


> Wow everyone. I appreciate the real feel of brotherhood. I sat down with the director and had a discussion. I said the most important part I! (Me) allowed outside influences to affect my love of the trade. He said "you know... that's the attitude you need with the committee.
> 
> I talked to my PM and he said "you do amazing work, you learn everything so quickly, and you'll be great at this. You just need to be here. It's a job that the GC is hounding us, so you're the sacrificial lamb. We would rehire you in a heartbeat.
> 
> Sadly I'm a first year, so zero tolerance.


IF you sought MEDICAL BASED HELP for this and had delivered the proper medical excuses, then the local may have violated your rights in most states. Generally speaking (as I know little of your particulars) a medical release and medical causes trump disciplinary actions UNLESS certain other things have happened that release the organization (employer/trade school). You need a very serious review of ALL actions and documents. It may be that they can NOT terminate you legally as you were seeking help in a medical issue.

BTW, this statement "the GC is hounding us, so you're the sacrificial lamb" may also include some unlawful aspects.
Sacrificial lamb:
One time I took a Quality Manager job. It was regarding a government contract that was being rejected. Within a few weeks I found the documents and specifications that proved government inspectors were rejecting good product. I knew I would have to be sacrificed because there is a price to pay for making Navy boys look like idiots. I saved a company and a contract (it was going to be cancelled entirely) worth tens of millions (ejection seat rockets for fighters and helicopters). A lot of people could feed their kids still because I understood the issues and was willing.


----------

